# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  اجرا نشدن پایتون در Cmd

## rooterror

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید

من پایتون رو روی سیستمم نصب کردم

حالا هر فایلی رو که میخوای با دستور python File.py اجرا کنم اجرا نمیکنه

وکلا انگار این دستور ناشناختس

از پایتون 3.5 استفاده میکنم

مشکلم کجاست ؟

----------


## plague

python --version
بزن اگه نصب باشه ورژن رو میگه 
اگه اررور بده یا درست نصب نکردی از کنترل پنل پاک کن دوباره نصب کن 
 یا به ویندوز معرفی نشده مسیری که پایتون رو نصب کردی (بعضی ها این اتفاق براشون میفته ... شخصا هر بار نصب کردم خوش شناخته .. فکر میکنم به خاطر نصب غلط باشه ) 
باید ببینی پایتون چه آدرس نصب شده بعد به ویندوزت معرفییش کنی اینجا رو نگاه کن 
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3...h-in-windows-7
پیشنهاد میکنم 3.4 نصب کنی چون یه سری کتابخونه ها مثل mysql هنوز برای 3.5 نوشته نشده

----------


## Fear Shadow

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> 
> من پایتون رو روی سیستمم نصب کردم
> 
> حالا هر فایلی رو که میخوای با دستور python File.py اجرا کنم اجرا نمیکنه
> 
> وکلا انگار این دستور ناشناختس
> 
> از پایتون 3.5 استفاده میکنم
> ...


درود باید پایتون رو به متغیر path  تو سیستمتون اضافه کنید

----------


## barnamenevisforme

> درود باید پایتون رو به متغیر path  تو سیستمتون اضافه کنید


این موضوع path واقعا شده یک مشکل بزرگ برای من
دوست عزیز ممکنه نحوه  اضافه کردن یک module رو به پایتون در حالتی که فایل setup نداره توضیح بدید؟
من به خاطر این مشکل مجبور شدم از liclips‌ استفاده کنم که به خوبی این مسئله رو حل کرده. اما هنوز در مورد تهیه خروجی نهایی و ایجاد فایل exe‌ تردید دارم.

----------


## ebrahimjalili

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
> 
> من پایتون رو روی سیستمم نصب کردم
> 
> حالا هر فایلی رو که میخوای با دستور python File.py اجرا کنم اجرا نمیکنه
> 
> وکلا انگار این دستور ناشناختس
> 
> از پایتون 3.5 استفاده میکنم
> ...



سلام دوست عزیز
توی system variables یک variable به نام pythonpath و value name این خط رو بزارC:\Python27\Lib;C:\Python27\DLLs;C:\Python  27\Lib\lib-tk;C:\other-folders-on-the-path بعد اجرا کن تو خط فرمان 
یا برو تو این سایت کامل خودت ببین https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...dules-packages

----------

